# the best poster in this forum is...



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

This poll will determine who is the best poster, on this fourm, I will open this poll for a week and then close it and announce the winner.

Good luck to all the nominees, and let me just add, that this is the best poster in this fourm meaning he/she makes good post, he/She contribute the most,and he's/she's nice to other, it's not the most popular poster in this fourm award.

MOD if you can, sticky this just for a week


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

I vote Timmons.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

lol mods shouldnt count. but its definetely a toss up between 23AJ and timmons

here comes the coinflip: heads (23AJ), tails (timmons)

and it is...HEADS! sorry timmons lol!


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

oh and for the record im very much hurt that cpawfan is a nominee over ME! lol! j/p

but seriously, the guy is not even a nuggets fan! and he definetely wont be after the trade deadline... :nonono:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Good poll, but can you vote for two people ? I think Timmons and nbanoitall are the top 2 in this forum.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> but seriously, the guy is not even a nuggets fan! and he definetely wont be after the trade deadline... :nonono:


:rotf: :laugh: :rofl:

Keep on believing that no matter how wrong you are


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

23AJ said:


> Good poll, but can you vote for two people ? I think Timmons and nbanoitall are the top 2 in this forum.


nbanoitall withdraws, think of one option as George Bush and Timmons as Obama.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> oh and for the record im very much hurt that cpawfan is a nominee over ME! lol! j/p
> 
> but seriously, the guy is not even a nuggets fan! and he definetely wont be after the trade deadline... :nonono:


Woulda voted for you but got 23AJ


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> nbanoitall withdraws, think of one option as George Bush and Timmons as Obama.


LOL good one, but I believe the Timmons is a George Bush man? So either way I will give him the nod with your push to excel him even more as our grand champion poster!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

cpawfan making a run for the money it looks like.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> Woulda voted for you but got 23AJ


Cool! and thanks, however everyone should vote for someone else because I float around bbb.net now a days to be considered one of the better posters in the Nuggets forum these days. However I will always have fond memories. :angel:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I voted for cpawfan, he is one vote behind. Currently second place.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> I voted for cpawfan, he is one vote behind. Currently second place.


Wow going down to the nitty gritty. And I agree with your vote. Timmons, and Cpawfan , along with nbanoitall are main stays, and top tier posters of the Nuggets forum.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Haha, what do you mean by "going down to the nitty gritty" ?


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

23AJ said:


> Cool! and thanks, however everyone should vote for someone else because I float around bbb.net now a days to be considered one of the better posters in the Nuggets forum these days. However I will always have fond memories. :angel:


oh come on 23AJ! lol! during the season ur the only one making the game threads. thats why u got my vote...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Haha, what do you mean by "going down to the nitty gritty" ?


nitty gritty - equals Timmons, and cpawfan in a close race as to who the best poster of the Nuggets forum is. Also it's the two moderators here. So it make's sense to me as they really do contribue the most here besides nbanoitall, who's been contributing here since I can remember.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

23AJ said:


> nitty gritty - equals Timmons, and cpawfan in a close race as to who the best poster of the Nuggets forum is. Also it's the two moderators here. So it make's sense to me as they really do contribue the most here besides nbanoitall, who's been contributing here since I can remember.


Cpawfan isn't an official mod of this forum. Endora60 is the CM of the Northwest Division and is therefore listed as a mod of this forum.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Just doing my job...sort of.

Lull in offseason and the start of football season has kept me away! Sorry boys and girls.

I voted for NO IT ALL...he was here when I got here and always makes interesting posts.

I don't care if he withdrew, he's the lifeblood of this forum. Like it or lump it. :biggrin:


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Timmons said:


> Just doing my job...sort of.
> 
> Lull in offseason and the start of football season has kept me away! Sorry boys and girls.
> 
> ...


I do appreciate the support...... and you absolutely have to be creative....... you cant have good ideas without bad ones...... and the reason I withdrew... lets be blunt..... cpawfan would be the best poster in a bearcats forum... not here. And people outside of the usual posters in the nuggets forum are coming in and voting for him over other more worthy candidates.

wish we could tell who voted for who?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

cpaw - hands down. this really is no contest.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

can u say fixed?


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

TM said:


> cpaw - hands down. this really is no contest.


that why you voted for him 360 times, please if you are going to abuse your power... one vote a day


completely rigged... speaking of credibility.... Mr Rippa.... im seeing a lacking of that... i agree


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> that why you voted for him 360 times, please if you are going to abuse your power... one vote a day
> 
> 
> completely rigged... speaking of credibility.... Mr Rippa.... im seeing a lacking of that... i agree


credibility? haha i concur.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

TM said:


> cpaw - hands down. this really is no contest.


SO BOGUS


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

*and the winner of the bbb.net "best poster i this fourm is"...

timmons gongrats to you, and thank you all for perticipating. :clap: :clap: :clap: *

something fishy with the 318 votes by that Cpw..guy, so i give it to timmons


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> *and the winner of the bbb.net "best poster i this fourm is"...*
> 
> *timmons gongrats to you, and thank you all for perticipating. :clap: :clap: :clap: *
> 
> something fishy with the 318 votes by that Cpw..guy, so i give it to timmons


thats right, cheaters never win


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Wow, what do I win?

Can I get a trophy or something with a Gold Keyboard on it?


I'd like to thank my parents for conceiving me and putting me into school so I could grow up with an education, my 7th grade teacher for teaching me how to type and my job - which provides me with high speed internet! :cheers:


----------

